# A few turned boxes



## Black Magic Detail (19 Apr 2013)

A few more turned boxes,woods used were walnut,cherry,purple heart and zebrano .finishes were oil and wax and acrylic gloss





















































































thanks for looking ,all constructive comments welcome

regards 
stevie


----------



## monkeybiter (20 Apr 2013)

Some lovely boxes there,mostly very attractive forms and finishes. Not too keen on the oversize lid in piccy no.12.

One general criticism if I may, the grain is not matched across the lid and the body, which clashes a little to my eye.

Question; how do you stop the stored wax penetrating the wood? Do you use a particular finish on the interior or maybe the wax is in a little jar inside the wood box?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (20 Apr 2013)

monkeybiter":xmmq3bde said:


> Some lovely boxes there,mostly very attractive forms and finishes. Not too keen on the oversize lid in piccy no.12.
> 
> One general criticism if I may, the grain is not matched across the lid and the body, which clashes a little to my eye.
> 
> Question; how do you stop the stored wax penetrating the wood? Do you use a particular finish on the interior or maybe the wax is in a little jar inside the wood box?



I agree with you matching the grain is something I have to do better

To stop the wax penetrating the wood I use 2x acrylic sand and seal and 2x acrylic lacquer,seems to be working fine ,I have a wooden pot that has been filled for around 8 months now ,this pot was an experiment to see how much the the wax would be affected in a pot that was not sealed at all ,over this period of time there was only a very small amount of colour change in the wax right at the very edges of the pot where the wax was very thin.


----------



## nev (20 Apr 2013)

some beautiful little boxes and some fantastic finishing. =D>


----------



## Gary Morris (20 Apr 2013)

beautiful boxes and finishing, has the 3rd box down's lid been screw threaded? I noticed it has a seal, but wondered if you'd cut a thread so it's a screw on lid. They all look fantastic.

Gary


----------



## EnErY (20 Apr 2013)

They are all amazing pieces if I could turn half as good as that id be the happiest man in Wales thank you for showing such a awesome collection of talent to a newbie who is both jealous and full of admiration :lol: 
well done =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
regards
Bill


----------



## boysie39 (20 Apr 2013)

Lovely collection very well done . =D> =D>


----------



## =Adam= (20 Apr 2013)

There are some very good boxes there!

Do you have set designs for specific waxes or are they all one off's?

Keep it up


----------



## Black Magic Detail (21 Apr 2013)

Gary Morris":3njnu0ek said:


> beautiful boxes and finishing, has the 3rd box down's lid been screw threaded? I noticed it has a seal, but wondered if you'd cut a thread so it's a screw on lid. They all look fantastic.
> 
> Gary



no threads just a little lip


----------



## Black Magic Detail (21 Apr 2013)

=Adam=":32lina8v said:


> There are some very good boxes there!
> 
> Do you have set designs for specific waxes or are they all one off's?
> 
> Keep it up



no set designs for each blend of wax ,you select the blend you want and select the container to hold the wax,yes all one offs


----------



## squawpeak (22 May 2015)

Love the finish and look of some of those more "angular" ones.


----------



## Dino (23 May 2015)

Beautiful work! I've never thought to use those rubber bands. Any specific place you buy them from?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 May 2015)

Look at the date on the OP's thread


----------



## Dino (23 May 2015)

Woah. Quite the resurrection.


----------

